# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central > Remembrance >  Donald "Donnie" Hult - RIP

## Anti Federalist

Some of our NC members know the Hults, Donnie passed away from an aggressive cancer four days ago.

Donnie and Jessica were both active in support of Ron Paul in NC and freedom issues in general.

They are good friends of our family and could use your prayers.

*Obituary*

https://www.jonesfh.org/obituary/Donald-Hult



Donald "Donnie" Hult, Jr passed away on Nov 20, 2021 at the age of 60, in his hometown of Swansboro, North Carolina. His battle with serious medical issues in recent months showed his courage in facing life challenges with a smile. Despite the pain, Donnie came out a hero and stayed strong until the end. Donnie served his country and his community with pride as a U.S. Navy Lead Petty Officer, Carteret County Deputy Sheriff K9 Handler, Boy Scouts of America Scoutmaster, White Oak River Chapter of the Izaak Walton League of America Vice President, Owner of Hadnot Creek Kennel, Owner/Operator Dog Training Camps USA, NC K9 Training, Inc, and Founder of The National Instinctive Obedience Dog Trainers Association. Donnie trained thousands of personal pets and hundreds of people including Search and Rescue Teams, Service Dogs, and Veterinarian office staffs. Donnie Hult saved the lives of literally hundreds of dogs that would have been euthanized for behavior problems through NC K9 Training, Inc and Hadnot Creek Kennel training services. Donnie married the love of his life, Jessica, in October 2000 and raised their children Hailey and Luke here in Carteret County. Donnie is preceded in death by his father Donald F Hult, Sr (1996) and his mother Claudia R Hult (2019). Donnie is survived by his wife Jessica Hult, his children Hailey Marie Hult (Swansboro) and Donald "Luke" Hult (Newport), and his brother Daniel E Hult (Peletier). Donnie is also survived by his aunts, uncles, cousins, nieces, nephews, as well many beloved friends to whom Donnie was a cherished brother. Donnie will be honored in celebration of life on Nov 26, 2021, 2pm at Hadnot Creek Training Facility.

----------


## jct74

RIP

----------


## phill4paul

He lived on the east/coastal side of the state. I've never met him but have heard many good things about him from those who opinions I respect.

  R.I.P.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Only 60. Too soon.

----------


## Anti Globalist

RIP

----------


## Anti Federalist

> He lived on the east/coastal side of the state. I've never met him but have heard many good things about him from those who opinions I respect.
> 
>   R.I.P.


Yes, Swansboro, near Morehead City

I thought maybe you had once...oh well, I know Gunny had a number of times, BuddyRey (RIP) did as well, along with a couple of other mutual acquaintances.

----------


## phill4paul

> Yes, Swansboro, near Morehead City
> 
> I thought maybe you had once...oh well, I know Gunny had a number of times, BuddyRey (RIP) did as well, along with a couple of other mutual acquaintances.


  Yes, Gunny and Alicé Leuchte both spoke highly of the man. Never met him but given his Navy experience, liberty mindset and love of dogs, I'm sure we would have been instant friends.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Yes, Gunny and Alicé Leuchte both spoke highly of the man. Never met him but given his Navy experience, liberty mindset and love of dogs, I'm sure we would have been instant friends.


I had hoped that one day the three of us could have sat down over bourbon and cigars and solved the world's problems.

----------


## phill4paul

> I had hoped that one day the three of us could have sat down over bourbon and cigars and solved the world's problems.


   That would have been great. I don't know that we could have solved the problems of the world, but we could have made a great show of it. And, at the least, it could have been a spot or two of bourbon and some smoke with hopes and dreams from a cigar sent skyward.

----------


## Bryan

Very sorry to hear. Appreciate you sharing, prayers sent.

----------


## cjm

RIP, Donnie.

I've been to Swansboro a number of times.  My family has spent spring break in Emerald Isle, NC for at least the last 15 years.  @phill4paul;, that's where I was headed after running around the woods in your area this past spring.  Makes me wonder about how many opportunities to "solve the world's problems" we've all missed.

----------


## phill4paul

> RIP, Donnie.
> 
> I've been to Swansboro a number of times.  My family has spent spring break in Emerald Isle, NC for at least the last 15 years.  @phill4paul;, that's where I was headed after running around the woods in your area this past spring.  Makes me wonder about how many opportunities to "solve the world's problems" we've all missed.


Indeed.

----------


## oyarde

RIP

----------


## tod evans

RIP

----------

